# How to connect two computers using single port in Modem?



## balakrish (Jun 26, 2012)

Hi friend!
            I'm currently using iBall baton which is ADSL2+Router. It has ONLY one lan port but i have a pc and a laptop. Now i want to share my internet using this modem. but i don't know anyother way than using a router. is there anyway to connect using that modem without adding extra devices?

Thanks in advance,
Balakrish


----------



## reniarahim1 (Jun 26, 2012)

as per the specs there is a usb port, you can connect one device using the usb port and other thru LAN port.


----------



## balakrish (Jun 27, 2012)

But USB port needs driver.. 
I have trouble installing driver on my windows 7.
Also ubuntu 12.04 doesnt recognizes it. 
any help?


thanks in advance.
Balakrish


----------



## Kev.Ved (Jun 27, 2012)

ADSL2+Router you say, so shouldn't you be able to connect the PC via LAN port & laptop via Wi-Fi?


----------



## balakrish (Jul 6, 2012)

This isn't wifi modem.


----------



## RCuber (Jul 6, 2012)

well it will be a mess to create a network using your existing setup.. either buy a cheap 8 port switch or a good wifi router..  cause you would need the other computer to be running to access internet..

a 8 port switch starts from Rs.400.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jul 7, 2012)

Switch is the best option.


----------

